# WANTED - Nismo yellow papers for ARB and engine/gearbox mounts



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

As above, I know it's a strange request but anyone have the yellow A5 Nismo papers for the R32 GTR ARBs, engine and gearbox mounts.

If you don't want to sell them might you be able to send me some good scans?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Them parts are on my list to order - if you don't get them before i've ordered them i'll happily scan and sent them across for you


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

That would be great mate if you could. Much appreciated Cal!

Let me know when you get them, fresh papers will look nice once scanned too.

Have an idea when you might be ordering them? I can drop you message closer to that time.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

jnoor said:


> That would be great mate if you could. Much appreciated Cal!
> 
> Let me know when you get them, fresh papers will look nice once scanned too.
> 
> Have an idea when you might be ordering them? I can drop you message closer to that time.


Engine mounts will be this month, ARB's will be later on after my restoration is done


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

jnoor said:


> That would be great mate if you could. Much appreciated Cal!
> 
> Let me know when you get them, fresh papers will look nice once scanned too.
> 
> Have an idea when you might be ordering them? I can drop you message closer to that time.


Been a long time.. got my mounts though! no papers with it though :rotz:

Spoke to the supplier and they confirmed nothing comes with the mounts!


----------

